# Dunleavy jr



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

he was struggling big time in the beginning of the year..
but im not sure if anyone has noticed his improvement..
his last 5 games hes 4 for 7 from three
and tonight he has 10 points in like 4 minutes.. i think this kid has a chance to be solid once he gets the minutes, his 3 pt % is rising to almost 40.. he just needs to be able to create his own shot, but his ballhandling looks good, but he is playin the hawks right now
what do yall think of him??


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

moved by mduke


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dunleavy Jr. = Brent Barry!:yes:


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

Yeah he finished with 16 points, 3 rebounds, and 3 assists in just 20 minutes. That's not bad. He's definitely improved a lot. If only he got PT, he would get his respect. If he played 37 mpg like Caron Butler I guarantee you he would have been in the rookie game. I think Musselman's strategy of earning your minutes is going to pay off for Dunleavy in the future though. I agree, Dunleavy=Brent Barry. I know it's only one game, but everyone rips on this kid any chance they get and he's actually picked it up quite a bit since the beginning of the year. He's a player, and definitely no Danny Ferry.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Dunleavy Jr. = Brent Barry!:yes:


Nice comparison, I think he'll end up being a Brent Barry kind of player in his career too.

It unfortunate that he ended up on the Warriors though, they really didn't need another SF.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*As much as I don't like dukie's*

He is a player that I wouldn't mind having on the warriors. As much as people like to rip on him, the kid has tallent and basketball knowledge.. He knows how to position himself defensively and offensively.. He has a lot of more learning to go just like every other rookie.. but he has the makings of a good player.. 3rd pick overall.. that is still up in the air.. but you got to look at it down the line in a couple of years to be able to judge wether he was worth the 3rd.

What has really hampered him this season is his lack of confidence, and playing time.. the last 5 games has shown that he can improve and show us some future of a very good player in him.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i think he is better than brent barry,at similar stages of course,he plays passing lanes better than barry and has a better post game,a couple of extra inches over barry doesnt hurt.i 'm not sure you wont see him moved at some point.it doesnt make sense to draft a guy that high and have him back up at the 2 and the 3 .something has to give there with all their wing players.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

weak


----------



## Basket-Baller (Aug 5, 2002)

You think he can play Point-Forward?


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

I think he definately can.


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

Detlef Schrempf II.

Good all-around player who makes others around him better, but lacks superstar potential.

He'll probably be like Brent Barry in that he's considered underrated his entire career by most, though.


----------



## Beardown_922 (Jul 16, 2002)

Tom Chambers errrrrrrr no that is Troy Murphy
Jeff Lebo?
Kiki Vandeweghe?
Jack Sikma?
Paul Mokeski?
Bill Lambier?
Drew Barry?
Scotter Barry?

Orlando Woolridge???????


----------



## NaS (Feb 21, 2003)

like i've always said... he shouldnt have jumped because he hasnt started filling out... he's got a lot of weight to be put on... if he hits the weights and gets his range like he had at duke back... he'll show why he's better than jay williams (cuz i liked him more ... but nobody beat battier )


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Beardown_922</b>!
> Tom Chambers errrrrrrr no that is Troy Murphy
> Jeff Lebo?
> Kiki Vandeweghe?
> ...



If he can become hard nosed like Lambier thats a plus! Bill Lambier was an all-star on a championship team. Bill was one of few center who could pop out and nail a 3 pointer. Detroit! Bad Boys!


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

The boy is gonna be good, man. Let us have him.


:yes: :yes:


----------

